# Bass Pro Shops in Utah



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I was at work today talking with one of my supervisors and he said BPS is coming to utah, They are thinking about building it up by willard. Has anybody heard if this rumor is true?


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

i havent heard it but i think that would be a poor location and i just dont see it happening but you never know. theres way better places to spend my money anyway


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

I have heard Provo is at the top of the list for a Bass Pro Shop in Utah.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I will be a broke man :twisted:


----------



## Soft_Plastics (Sep 25, 2007)

I heard the same rumor about Cabelas. It was suppose to be in brigham. I would love to have a Bass Pro Shops here though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't mind that they're out of state... thats one less place I have to pay sales tax. :shock: And with the in laws in Vegas, that gives me a reason to visit the store once or twice a year. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard... :roll: 

It's going to be by the Willard area....


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

The only reason why Cabela's was not built in Box Elder County was the refusal of the County to build them an exit from I-15. I beleive that Cabela's actually purchased land to build the store in the area. I wonder if maybe they are selling it to Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## tnokes (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder if my gift certificate I got for christmas will still be good, sincve I can't get it to work online. -)O(-


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

if you dont get it working online just call in your order


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I think if they built one on 8th North in Orem or as close to as possible, they would be raking in the money. Seems like everytime someone comes down the canyon they always need something or forgot something.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Rumor has it to be west of Wal-mart in Perry on 1100 South.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm still hearing rumors of a Bass Pro shop in the Provo/Orem area and that there are a number of cities in Utah they are looking at including the Brigham City area.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

If I get to vote, I want it built in Spanish Fork. Can you guess why?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I want it to be built In Ogden or farther north.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

It will probably spring up in the middle of Roy like everything else!


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I talked to someone from Bass Pro Shops, but they wouldn't give me any conformation that it would be coming here.

The lady that I talked to, just said that I could check out the website for upcoming locations bla bla bla, which I did, and told her that, then she just said that usually once a rumor gets out about an upcoming store, it's made public in a couple of weeks after.

Well, I haven't heard any more on it, so one could only hope they make it here.

My vote is for the mouth of Provo Canyon, just before I hit all the lakes I like to fish so I can stock up.


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope they bring it here. Cabelas sucks in my opinion for bass fishing stuff. I hope if BPS does come here they make it closer to civilization :wink: 

I'm sure if they do come many of us will be donating plenty of money for stock in the store!




Come on warmer temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

